
Ask HN: Do any companies in Canada pay engineers competitively? - bobsjks
The difference in salary levels in cities like Toronto or Vancouver compared to SF or NYC is pretty large, even taking cost-of-living into consideration. I&#x27;d think the difference shouldn&#x27;t be more than 30%.<p>Many folks end up working remotely for US companies, or straight out moving to the US.<p>Are there any local companies that don&#x27;t underpay?
======
alexc05
These are the wages nationally for Canadian software developers.

[http://www.jobbank.gc.ca/mobile/report-
eng.do?area=9219&lang...](http://www.jobbank.gc.ca/mobile/report-
eng.do?area=9219&lang=eng&noc=2174&action=final&ln=n&s=1&version=mobile#wages)

You can also look at national occupational code 2173 & 2175

Here is a list of actual wages for H1B visas under the title of programmer

[http://h1bdata.info/index.php?em=&job=PROGRAMMER&city=&year=...](http://h1bdata.info/index.php?em=&job=PROGRAMMER&city=&year=All)

With a very similar looking distribution.

If you cherry pick your data by focussing on just the ones who go to Amazon
(use software development engineer there) you get closer to $115 - $150k

And it's USD. Almost double the Canadian.

But it's also one of the hardest interviews in the industry.

I think you'll find the data shows roughly pairity if you discount the
exchange rate.

On the other hand ... $100k USD is still a bump. But they also often need to
pay their own medical insurance.

Best deal is remote work for a US company paid in USD and living in glorious
maple syrup soaked Cannuckistan.

~~~
stuxnet79
How easy is it to acquire remote work? What are some sites I can go to to look
for open positions?

~~~
kspaans
Here on HN is a good bet, in the monthly "Who is hiring" posts.

------
gesman
I haven't met one.

My usual course of action used to be - find consulting arrangement that pays
in USD for US company (or consultancy) that is ok to pay you normal US rate
(not adjusting down your pay depending on your place of living).

------
kspaans
I remember back in 2012 Sortable was offering $80-$100k for junior devs in KW.
But they've been acquired now.

